# My Preggo fish (pics)



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Dot
















Speckles 








Big Red

Im still waiting for them to release the babies. I removed the male from the tank, I think he was stressing them out a bit. They definitely seem more relaxed now. Can anyone tell me about how long with these pictures?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The guppy in the top pic doesn't look it, possibly both of the gups aren't.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Really??? Here is a better one of the larger one...










I thought the dark spot by the anal fin was the gravid, and it does look like a bunch of "dots" where that spot is... Hmm I am a novice so what do I know LOL


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It is a gravid spot. It could mean the presence of eggs, but it may not mean she is pregnant. The mother will expand quite a bit after the eggs have been fertilized and they start growing.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

aaaah ok. Well after the male was in there with them both, they should be just impregnated. 

I got a quick question, the three of them seem to be flashing against the plants. I don't see any parasites on them, would they be doing this for other reasons?


----------



## Kaosu (Nov 13, 2010)

the flashing could be the first sighs of ick...

nether of you guppies look prego, and the molly just looks like a balloon one...not prego if you had a male with them than give them 3 weeks and they should have babies 

this is a pregnant guppy after already having about a dozen...this is a mature female at about 3 inches and i get almost 100 fry, your females look younger but they should look fat and plump like that before giving birth.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you have no visible signs of ich, I would try a couple of fizz tabs from Tetra, called parasite guard. I have only had 1-2 fish do that with no visible ich signs and I treated them with that and they stopped after only 3-4 minutes. I left them in my hospital tank for a couple of days to be sure but it cleared it up. You can treat the whole tank so you don't need a hospital tank to do this. Could still be ich so be sure to look for the signs. Looks like the fish have been sprinkled with sand...easier to see on the tail or fin areas.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Well isn't that just a big bag of disappointment :/ I had the male in there so I figure eventually they will have babies.

I will do a water change and treat the tank today for ich to be on the safe side


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You can watch them do their thing...that would let you know if you'd be expecting soon.

Personally, I wouldnt treat for ich unless I knew ich was in my tank.


----------



## tiggeroo (Feb 2, 2011)

i have 6 female guppies 3 of which im sure is pregnant, 2 have got the square tummy in the last 5 days, i was sure both was showing signs of giving birth so i moved them into a breeding tank as the males were really harrassing the girls. 2 days later still no babies so ive let them out again cos i thought it was cruel keeping them in there. but the males are back giving them a hard time again. what do i do for the best ? *c/p*


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I posted on your other post. Give em a week...


----------

